# 86001 & 86003



## falconfans (Sep 18, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what these are and if they are billable codes?  Our office is just starting to use these and I am not sure how to handle these?

Thanks,
Rhonda Long
Paxton Clinic
227 N Market St
Paxton IL  60957
217-379-4864


----------

